

Nginx 1.8.0 Stable released - Usu
http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES-1.8

======
Usu
nginx.org: nginx-1.8.0 stable version has been released, incorporating many
new features from the 1.7.x mainline branch - including hash load balancing
method, backend SSL certificate verification, experimental thread pools
support, proxy_request_buffering and more.

